

How One Mistake Along Natural Gas Network Destroyed an Entire Neighborhood - lotusleaf1987
http://gizmodo.com/5635126/how-one-mistake-along-the-272000-mile-natural-gas-network-destroyed-an-entire-neighborhood

======
chrisbolt
The article doesn't explain how, or what mistake was made. Not much content,
really.

